# Homeland+Fema stockpiling ammo and guns



## serialkiller1126

*Things that make you go hmmmmm*

What do you folks believe is going on with all the ammo and weapons etc Purchased buy Homeland and Fema in the last few years. I saw on CNBC the pentagon was war gaming for total collapse of the economy. But they prepare for many things so who knows. I know the amount of ammo they purchased would last our military for 20 years in Iraq and their excuse is that its just for training. I thought maybe they could be preparing for possible future conflicts with China or Russia and maybe if our military is way overseas they are worried about us being invaded so it for our own protection. But to be honest I don't buy the official 911 story at all. Way to many holes and unanswered questions. I am not claiming I know either way I am claiming I am on the fence I need more data and better investigation. So to me this whole war on terror could be huge smoke screen. Since our government had no problem working with alqueda in libya, and giving them guns and ammo in syria.

What do you folks think why are they PREPPING?


----------



## Davarm

My opinion is that they may well be preparing for civil unrest and/or economic collapse but I think they are buying up all the ammo to keep it out or our hands!

BoB couldn't pass his gun control so he is going after the ammo instead which would be the next best thing.


----------



## Grimm

Since you are new here maybe you should tell the group about yourself before trying to rally the troops.


----------



## Country Living

He's posted the same message in two threads. And he sent me a creepy PM. For some reason I think Percy is making another comeback, albeit different logon (again) and under a different topic.


----------



## cnsper

Serial troll? Why start more than one thread on the same subject?


----------



## cnsper

could be cliffhanger


----------



## Grimm

Country Living said:


> He's posted the same message in two threads. And he sent me a creepy PM. For some reason I think Percy is making another comeback, albeit different logon (again) and under a different topic.


Report the PM.


----------



## Halloween

Look I know Halloween is next week but man the trolls are out early this year! How many crazy topics by new people have appeared in the past few days. 
Doesn't big bro & sis have something else to do or go?!


----------



## Halloween

cnsper said:


> could be cliffhanger


I suspect cliffhanger1984 is really a 19 year old named cliff with an 84 iq. Must be trying out for a high position gov. Job


----------



## Country Living

Here's my theory.... he's in high school and has a paper due the end of this semester. Since he's trying to get us in a tizzy on conspiracy theories, I can only surmise the subject of his paper has something to do with _Conspiracies within the Prepping Communities_. I'm confident he feels the paper would write itself so all he would have to do is copy, paste, and format.

Either that or he (as Halloween said) is trying to walk in as an expert on the underground groups (e.g. Preppers) and get a government job.

_Either way - turn off the computer, brush your teeth, and go to bed._


----------



## serialkiller1126

Thanks for the warm welcome, I am very curious about the questions I asked I have respect for the minds here so that's why I asked to hopefully learn from you guys


----------



## biobacon

WE are an underground group ?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

biobacon said:


> WE are an underground group ?


I wanna build an underground house. Does that count?

Seriously, I don't think I'm wanting to respond to someone who chose the moniker "serialkiller.' That's creepy!

Did anyone note that this thread has a 5 star rating? Ha! In someone's dreams!


----------



## jnrdesertrats

O.K assuming your a newb looking to learn and not annoy people. Take a little time to read the old posts. There are at least a half dozen posts answering your questions. You just joined today it is o.k. to lurk for awhile and get a feel for the tempo and personalities here. Oh yea welcome to the forum.


----------



## serialkiller1126

biobacon said:


> WE are an underground group ?


Ill be honest I have never got such strange responses and overall weirdness in any group like this I have talked before? I simply asked a question to see what the overall consensus was. If the ammo and stockpiles are nothing to worry about and I am just being paranoid or if it is possibly something more. Usually people love sharing their thoughts on such matters like these. But I guess I came to the wrong place or something. Because this is very weird.


----------



## UncleJoe

Country Living said:


> posted the same message in two threads.


Merged.......


----------



## serialkiller1126

Davarm said:


> My opinion is that they may well be preparing for civil unrest and/or economic collapse but I think they are buying up all the ammo to keep it out or our hands!
> 
> BoB couldn't pass his gun control so he is going after the ammo instead which would be the next best thing.


I was afraid of this answer but thank you for being honest


----------



## serialkiller1126

cnsper said:


> Serial troll? Why start more than one thread on the same subject?


Because it said one view after an hour or so I figured I put it in wrong area and I didn't know how to delete I'm sorry


----------



## Grimm

serialkiller1126 said:


> Because it said one view after an hour or so I figured I put it in wrong area and I didn't know how to delete I'm sorry


Folks round here work for a living be it a traditional job or on the land. You are not going to get a "hit" right out of the box. Plus we are being hit by trolls left and right so we are cooa.


----------



## cowboyhermit

This is obviously Cliffhanger1983, aka ericyoder23, not going to point out the clues but they are quite obvious. Using multiple accounts is just plain bad form, especially to get around being banned.


----------



## UncleJoe

cowboyhermit said:


> This is obviously Cliffhanger1983, aka ericyoder23


I considered that last night when I merged the threads but decided to give it the benefit of the doubt.

Silly Me. 

I have a feeling it will be back.


----------



## Country Living

And he's now gone..... :wave:


----------

